# To mod or not to mod, that is the question!



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

OK guys. I know I've been on here before asking dumb questions. But here's the skinny. 

1996 B14 Sentra GA16DE. Stock. Tuned it up in Aug with all Nissan OEM parts, a la Curtsey Nissan. Runs great, except for the Check Engine light came on yesterday. Gotta check the ECU and get back on that matter. Not sure how big of a deal THAT is. 

My GF and I share the car. She drives more often than I do, so I don't care. She and I have been talking about what to do with the car. She's cool with modding the car, so long as I don't go nuts and put on a body kit, and a wing the size of a B-25 bomber tail. 

So, we're going to both combine a few bucks a week per paycheck and save up some dough for upgrades. First being the speakers because the stocks are shot (almost). Two year old Pioneer head unit, already in there. Going for Infinity components in front, and Two-ways in back; a la Crutchfield. I still haven't sold her on the Dual 10" MTX Subs and Alpine amps in the trunk. But that's another matter. 

After that, a good tint job. My mom had her 95 Le Sabre, 01 Camry, and 05 Corolla done at this one place who's done excellent work. So I'll take it there, drop $200+, and have the job done right. Along with removing the remaining crap DIY tint from the back window that the previous owner put in. 

So after all of that is done, say four months from now, we're trying to decide what to do under the hood. I've already decided on a CAI, and exhaust system. But other than that, should I do anything else? I don't want a monster track machine. Just a car to have fun in, and when you hit the gas, it GOES. I live at the bottom of a steep incline, and whenever we head up it, I hear the engine crying before it upshifts, so some more torque and HP would be nice. Fuel economy would be a plus of course. 

So, what do I do under the hood? How much of a pain is it to swap out the camshafts? Pulleys? etc etc.... Is it worth it if the car isn't ever going to see track time? 

EDIT: I also want to be able to do most of the work myself. So, if there's a lot here that a weekend mechanic can't handle, then I'm probably SOL, or at the mercy of the mechanics. I know a good muffler shop, so the exhaust system shouldn't be a big deal, as long as I provide my own parts. 

Thanks guys. 
Zorak Out.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Oh yeah....*

And to proove just how dumb I am, I still don't know how to adjust my timing. Simple fix? Yeah... a simple fix is polishing the feed ramp on my .45 so it doesn't hang hollowpoints. Funny thing is, screw up a repair on a gun and you're in for a potentially deadly situation. Screw up a car, and you're just not getting to work on time. 

Zorak Out.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Apparently the Unorthodox Racing pulleys for the GA16 are no longer being produced.. you could do all of the simple bolt-on mods for some extra pep.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Apparently the Unorthodox Racing pulleys for the GA16 are no longer being produced.. you could do all of the simple bolt-on mods for some extra pep.


damn news to me. Not like it matters.

Along with the exhaust you should get a HS header to go with it.

If you can find an underdrive pully since UR isn't making them anymore that would be another good thing to do.

check out nissanperformancemag.com for some more ideas.

also sentra.net is another good source.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> damn news to me. Not like it matters.
> 
> Along with the exhaust you should get a HS header to go with it.
> 
> ...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=104499&highlight=ur+pulley


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

your guys are wrong, it was only discontinued for the b13. Dont mix up that news with the b14


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Wow quick advice!*

Hi Guys; 

Thanks for the info. I already had the HS headers on the list with the exhaust system. Same for the CAI. The underdrive pulley was a thought too. But hadn't thought about it much because I didn't know how hard it would be to put one on.... moreover, where it goes! 

When we say "bolt on" of course we mean things like the CAI, which looks pretty easy to do, with some sweat and cursing. But stuff like the headers look like you'd need to hoist the engine out, or at least take apart a good bit of the engine compartment. Same goes for the pulley. How much of that can I do on my own in the driveway on a weekend? 

Do camshafts count as "bolt ons"? How much of the engine do you need to take apart to put them in? Are Cam sprockets worth looking into? 

Am I getting in over my head?  Should I let a mechanic handle some of this stuff? I'd rather not be sitting in my parking lot, with a bunch of spare parts, and a pissed off girlfriend who can't get to work because the car is out of of commission. 

Zorak Out


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hotshot CAI, Magnaflow Exhaust, and Hotshot Headers are the easiest mods to do. I would do them one at a time. The UR Pulley would be good, but there is risk of oil leaking. The JWT ecu would be fantastic, it is just plug and play pretty much (but you need to run on 91, preferably 93 octane fuel). The cams will be a bit tougher and I would have a mechanic do those. If you mess that up you can be looking at some big trouble. Also maybe some lighter rims, about 15" by 6.5" would be good, under 15lbs each. That will save you some weight which will help you up the hills. You can get a carbon fiber hood and/or trunk which will lighten the car up as well.

Bolt-on I think means things that don't involve forced induction (things like turbo or supercharger). 

Make sure when you get you exhaust made or if you buy an exhaust kit that it is mandrel bent and NO MORE than 2" in diameter from the cat-back (Hotshot Header goes to the Hotshot Header downpipe to the stock cat and the rest back from that you will need to replace).


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Hotshot CAI, Magnaflow Exhaust, and Hotshot Headers are the easiest mods to do. I would do them one at a time. The UR Pulley would be good, but there is risk of oil leaking. The JWT ecu would be fantastic, it is just plug and play pretty much (but you need to run on 91, preferably 93 octane fuel). The cams will be a bit tougher and I would have a mechanic do those. If you mess that up you can be looking at some big trouble. Also maybe some lighter rims, about 15" by 6.5" would be good, under 15lbs each. That will save you some weight which will help you up the hills. You can get a carbon fiber hood and/or trunk which will lighten the car up as well.
> 
> Bolt-on I think means things that don't involve forced induction (things like turbo or supercharger).
> 
> Make sure when you get you exhaust made or if you buy an exhaust kit that it is mandrel bent and NO MORE than 2" in diameter from the cat-back (Hotshot Header goes to the Hotshot Header downpipe to the stock cat and the rest back from that you will need to replace).


Thanks! good note about the pully. Might not risk it. I also understand it increases your vibrations while idling. Car does that as it is with the AC on. Kinda annoying. 

I'd been kicking around the ECU upgrade also. And I wans't sure if it was something that would be a pain to do, or if it was just a straight swap. Good to know now! Are the CEL codes the same on the JWT ECU? We run 92 octane in it as it is. GF believes that it makes a difference. ** shrug ** on a stock engine? I don't think so, but if she's willing to spend the $3 a gallon for it, fine by me! 

That's what I figured about the cams. So back to my original question, do they make that much of a difference? I see that JWT has them around $590 or something. I figure another $500 to have a mechanic in stall them... or am I low-balling it. Is it worth it? 

I forgot to mention the wheels. Those are in the distant future... like when we get the car paid off and have a spare grand laying around to stick new dubs on it. Same with rubber. 

Thanks again guys
*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

woo woo woo.. ok, we need to get some things straight, First you need to read thoroughly www.sentra.net. Secondly, changing the pulley will not cause and oil leak if you do it properly. If you wack at it and break the $7 front main seal, then yea, you will have to replace it. Secondly, the JWT requires some effort. Look on www.jimwolftechnology.com to get the instructions. Thirdly, you need to sit down and plan what you want to do for the car. Do you just want a fun ride or do you want it fast. do you want it to look nice or dont really care and just want speed. Once you have determined what you have, then you take the steps of buyin things. If you want speed, dont waste your time with N/A products like a header (not headers since we have one) or a CAI, cuz you need to go turbo.

the jwt will help, but is pretty much pointless if you dont have cams or turbo. If you want a good clutch/flywheel, get the JWT, its one of our best on the market for our cars. 

Lastly, take the time and look at the articles for the evil twin and project 200sx1.6T form www.nissanperformancemag.com 


Research is your best friend, only idiots dont do it. Trust me. i bought stuff befoer i knew bout this site and all that stuff is replaced.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> woo woo woo.. ok, we need to get some things straight, First you need to read thoroughly www.sentra.net. Secondly, changing the pulley will not cause and oil leak if you do it properly. If you wack at it and break the $7 front main seal, then yea, you will have to replace it. Secondly, the JWT requires some effort. Look on www.jimwolftechnology.com to get the instructions. Thirdly, you need to sit down and plan what you want to do for the car. Do you just want a fun ride or do you want it fast. do you want it to look nice or dont really care and just want speed. Once you have determined what you have, then you take the steps of buyin things. If you want speed, dont waste your time with N/A products like a header (not headers since we have one) or a CAI, cuz you need to go turbo.
> 
> the jwt will help, but is pretty much pointless if you dont have cams or turbo. If you want a good clutch/flywheel, get the JWT, its one of our best on the market for our cars.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the post. 

Firstly, I have read Sentra.net... but because I'm not really that much of a motorhead, some of it is greek to me. I've mostly digested Mike Young's 98' 200SX project, started reading Evil Twin last night. 

I know research is key, that's why I'm here. I rarely ever get into anything half-assed. If I do, it usually has bad results. 

Maybe it was overlooked, or I forgot to write it, but I don't know if I want to go forced or N/A. I'm not looking for a track machine. Just a fun ride. To me, fun ride doesn't include a turbo, but I may be wrong. Turbo = big hole in wallet, especially when I'm seeing JWT's small turbos going for, what $1300? 

Thanks for the info about the ECU. I was pretty sure that a good deal of tweaking was needed on it. I believe Mike Young had to deal with JWT directly to get his correct. But as far as the physical installs, I can handle EPROM chip installs, and cable installs. Check the signature below, I rebuild PC's for breakfast every day, configure clustered servers for lunch, and manage global messaging networks for dinner. 

For the time being, after the speaker upgrades, ant tint job, I'm going to start with the cold air intake and see where I want to go from there. 

But before any of that, I need to figure out what this FREAKING CEL code means.... 0805 (or 85)??? what is THAT? Nothing in the Haynes manual or on Sentra.net about what that code is. 

Zorak Out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

0804- A/T diagnosis communications line: Possible dead battery. Harness connectors between the ECM and automatic transaxle damaged.


http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?


it was on sentra.net :thumbup:


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

A turbo will be more in the range of 5 grand when all is said and done.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> 0804- A/T diagnosis communications line: Possible dead battery. Harness connectors between the ECM and automatic transaxle damaged.
> 
> http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?
> 
> it was on sentra.net :thumbup:


Close but no cigar. Mine's 0805. not 0804. Saw that one in Chiltons, Haynes and on Sentra.net too. This 0805 is kind of odd because it's not in any manual. 

I searched the forum and found one (relevant) hit other than my own posts about a 0805 code. 
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=800&highlight=0805

I don't know how accurate that is, because I haven't seen any other information to back that up. Friend told me to head to Autozone to have them slap a CONSULT on it. Says they do it free. Or is that just to check the error codes. I donno. Kinda makes me glad that I got the 24 month warrenty on the car. 

Zorak Out.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

like you said, go to autozone and get the obdII scan, your friend is right, its free. let us know what the code is when you get the scan.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> like you said, go to autozone and get the obdII scan, your friend is right, its free. let us know what the code is when you get the scan.


That's the plan man. 

If it is the VTC, any idea if we're talking about damage to the engine? Should it not be driven until it's repaired? I found something on Autozone's Website about the VTC.  

I get the feeling that the 20 hours of overtime this week have just gone into the car. Ouch. 
Zorak Out.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak said:


> I get the feeling that the 20 hours of overtime this week have just gone into the car. Ouch.
> Zorak Out.


 Not if you have the warrenty.. The VTC is an essential and not cheap. run the test, then worry, then if its true and the VTC is fucked here is what you do.






















bend over and take it in the ass!! cuz that shit aint a cheap or fun job to do.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Not if you have the warrenty.. The VTC is an essential and not cheap. run the test, then worry, then if its true and the VTC is fucked here is what you do. bend over and take it in the ass!! cuz that shit aint a cheap or fun job to do.


Why was I afraid you would say something like that. Oy! **X's fingers that it's only corrosion **


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> your guys are wrong, it was only discontinued for the b13. Dont mix up that news with the b14


I didn't say it, nor did I try to confirm it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> I didn't say it, nor did I try to confirm it.


but you were dumb founded by it. :thumbup:


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

*Woo! Not so bad*



psuLemon said:


> like you said, go to autozone and get the obdII scan, your friend is right, its free. let us know what the code is when you get the scan.


Took it over to Autozone this morning. The guy first didn't want to try and test, didn't think it was OBDII ready. Told him it was and to check it. Scanned it, and got a P1110 code. Intake Air Temp sensor. So not nearly as bad... I hope. Reset the ECU this afternoon. Hopefully we won't see it again. 

Zorak Out.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

infazorak said:


> And to proove just how dumb I am, I still don't know how to adjust my timing. Simple fix? Yeah... a simple fix is polishing the feed ramp on my .45 so it doesn't hang hollowpoints. Funny thing is, screw up a repair on a gun and you're in for a potentially deadly situation. Screw up a car, and you're just not getting to work on time.
> 
> Zorak Out.



thats funny.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually if you have have the proper diagnostics equipment, you can adjust timing, as well as fuel settings on the ecu just by plugging it into the diagnostic port on your car and hitting a few buttons. Of course the Tool costs around $2500... My mechanic lets me use his.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Actually if you have have the proper diagnostics equipment, you can adjust timing, as well as fuel settings on the ecu just by plugging it into the diagnostic port on your car and hitting a few buttons. Of course the Tool costs around $2500... My mechanic lets me use his.


Don't they have variants of those tools where you just plug a serial cable into your laptop, and jack into the ECU through that? Then use a piece of software to do the same thing? I've heard of people making DB9 or DB25 serial cables with the pinouts to connect to your ECU. Just need the software on your PC then. Some even work on your PDA's. 

Then again, as good at fixing PC's, I'm equally good at screwing them up. So getting me into the code on an ECU would probably be bad. 

*Zorak Out. *


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Sentrixx said:


> thats funny.


Funny how? Funny like a clown funny? Am I here to amuse you? hehe I love Joe Pesci

Actually if I broke the car my GF would kill me because she'd have to take the bus/train to work. 10 mile commute, takes her 20 minutes. Extended to an hour and 20 minutes on mass transit. I'd be pissed too. Fortunately my office is 2 miles from home and I frequently walk it. Especially with gas going to $3 a gallon here.
*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak, stop post whoring your own thread.:thumbup: good day


secondly, you aren't a flitz commerical.. If you want to post that stuff, go in the cosmetic section, not this thread. thanks.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes they do but it is still relatively expensive...


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> infazorak, stop post whoring your own thread.:thumbup: good day
> 
> 
> secondly, you aren't a flitz commerical.. If you want to post that stuff, go in the cosmetic section, not this thread. thanks.


Hey man, I figured if I started a threat about my car and what I may want to do with it, I could get some feedback from people on what I can do with it. Did I endorce a product? No. 

As for "post whoring", I don't quite know what you define "post whoring" as anyway. Sounds like a made up prhase like all those live-journal people and their "memes". I thought this was a DISCUSSION forum anyway. Can I help if I come up with a thought before people read what I've posted and commented on it? 

What is this? Glock Talk? Somebody posts and he gets jumped on. Geez.

I'll think twice next time before I write a post. Moderator or no, this is supposed to be a 'friednly' board.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey I think he was just playing around. No need to get jumpy.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Hey I think he was just playing around. No need to get jumpy.


indeed.. Its just cuz you had 3 post in a row. Usually if you can, just put everything in one frame, this way its easier. For the flitz, just go over to car care. they will give you better opinions.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> indeed.. Its just cuz you had 3 post in a row. Usually if you can, just put everything in one frame, this way its easier. For the flitz, just go over to car care. they will give you better opinions.


Sorry about the snippy post before dude. Was in a crappy mood when I wrote it. 

I'd have put my three-in-a-row in the form of "edits" but the browser I use at work doesn't work with edits too well. 
No hard feelings man.

*EDIT (See? it works at home)* 
On to other things. I made a list of things I want to do, in the order I want to do them. If anybody has ideas or alternative suggestions

1. infinity Kappa 5.25 components - front deck
2. Infinity Kappa 6.75 coax - rear deck
3. Metalic mesh Tint job (can get it lower than the 35% dicated by GA state law due to "medical reasons". Also can get the windshield done up to 5% - need a "medical exempt sticker for the front for the cops tho)
4. Courtsey Front & Rear tower braces. 
5. Hot Shot NS4007 - Cold Air Intake. (Same as Mike Young's)
6. Hot Shot NS3003 - Headers (Same as Mike Young's)
7. Exhaust system.....????.....????? (Anybody got suggestions on what to do here? I know 2.5" pipes, but what kind of muffler? Would replacing the Cat be worth while?)
8. Jim Wolf Technology - ES165-NAF00 ECU (If I read the web page right, this is the one to use on N/A engines. If you want to do things like other MAF sensors or turbos, you need a different EEPROM)
9. And when the time comes to replace the break roters and pads, I'll replae them with the performance kits from Courtsey as well. 

Also, I've seen people have different colored valve covers on their engines. Are they just painted? Or are they an aftermarket part? 

So that's where I stand at the moment. I don't know what else I might want to do. But you know what they say... if you give a mouse a cookie....


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

1-6 look good. For exhaust I would call these folks- www.vrsexhaust.com and ask them about cat-back stainless steel exhaust for a 1996 (B14) Sentra in 2" diameter. 2.5" is way to big for the GA16DE. They have a Pre-Fabbed stainless steel kit but it is in 2.25" for some reason. Also you can check out www.mossyperformance.com and look at a Stromung exhaust system, I don't think they list 2" diameter but if you call I think Greg there they might have it in 2".
8-9 looks good too.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

pimpride said:


> 1-6 look good. For exhaust I would call these folks- www.vrsexhaust.com and ask them about cat-back stainless steel exhaust for a 1996 (B14) Sentra in 2" diameter. 2.5" is way to big for the GA16DE. They have a Pre-Fabbed stainless steel kit but it is in 2.25" for some reason. Also you can check out www.mossyperformance.com and look at a Stromung exhaust system, I don't think they list 2" diameter but if you call I think Greg there they might have it in 2".
> 8-9 looks good too.


Opps, 2" I knew it was either one or the other. Thanks for the links! I keep forgetting about mossy. When the time comes, I'll put a call into the guys at VRS. 

After reading a post in the audio section about people having problems with the Infinity Kappas I was looking at, I"m having second thoughts about them. I'll have to talk to one of my car-audio buddies and see what he thinks. 

I've also added B-Quiet matting to the list of things to do. Probably go for the HLiner stuff under the hood, and some of the Ultimate or XTreme stuff in the trunk and door panels. Damn you Mike Young for building such a cool car! **has serious Mike Young envy **

*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Stromung is the only company that makes a 2" exhaust for our car. like pimp said, call greg vogel, he is your man. dont touch the ecu until you have cams, otherwise its not really worth it. I have kappas and they are good, but i rather have JL's or Mb quarts. Read the stick at the top of the audio page, it gives great feedback.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> Stromung is the only company that makes a 2" exhaust for our car. like pimp said, call greg vogel, he is your man. dont touch the ecu until you have cams, otherwise its not really worth it. I have kappas and they are good, but i rather have JL's or Mb quarts. Read the stick at the top of the audio page, it gives great feedback.


Now THAT'S the kind of info I've been looking for. The intake and exhaust systems are first on the list of things to do. Now I can move the ECU down a little further. Wasn't looking forward to dumping $590 into one anyway. Seeing how the cams run around that neighborhood anyway, I'll keep the wallet shut on that matter. 

I've been meaning to ask somebody how good Mb Quarts are. I'll go check the sticky. Thanks!.
*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak said:


> Now THAT'S the kind of info I've been looking for. The intake and exhaust systems are first on the list of things to do. Now I can move the ECU down a little further. Wasn't looking forward to dumping $590 into one anyway. Seeing how the cams run around that neighborhood anyway, I'll keep the wallet shut on that matter.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask somebody how good Mb Quarts are. I'll go check the sticky. Thanks!.
> *Zorak Out*


MB Quarts are very good, my friend has them in his 350Z.. .secondly, you really really need to spend a lot of time readin the 3 links i posted on the first page, that is a wealth of information. Now go do your hw


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> MB Quarts are very good, my friend has them in his 350Z.. .secondly, you really really need to spend a lot of time readin the 3 links i posted on the first page, that is a wealth of information. Now go do your hw


** bending arm behind back ** Okay okay okay! you've beaten me into submission. I'll go devour whatever information I can find on Sentra.net and such. *BTW you guys need a link-master to clean up the deadwood there. A lot of the project cars and featured cars don't work, not that I'm volunteering, got myself into enough stuff like that at work*

I just have a hard time reading a lot of the project cars, bcause what I've arleady read, they vocus on forced induction, which is hard to follow when I want to focus on an N/A car. 

But I'll go read and post a new thread or search when I have any questions. 

And quit bugging you guys.
*Zorak Out*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

infazorak said:


> I just have a hard time reading a lot of the project cars, bcause what I've arleady read, they vocus on forced induction, which is hard to follow when I want to focus on an N/A car.
> *Zorak Out*


that is why you focuz more on the earlier parts of the projects. remember, there is pretyt much no aftermarket for an N/A since to get speed, n/a is just a waste with our cars. sentra.net is a variable wealth of information on N.A..


----------

